# Mountainbike Downhill, Freeride, Dirt > Allgemeines Mountainbike Board >  Gestohlene Bikes - Sammelthread?

## alfonso

Hallo zusammen.

Ich wurde gestern, nachdem ich im "Zeigt her eure Räder Topic" mein kürzlich gestohlenes Bike gepostet habe darauf hingewiesen, einen eigenen Thread dafür zu erstellen. 

Deshalb hier meine Idee:
Ein Sammelthema mit allen gestohlenen Rädern als Datenbank.

Viele einzelne Threads verschwinden in kürzester Zeit im Nirgendwo, da ja meistens nach der Diebstahlanzeige nichts mehr dazu zu sagen ist.
Als gesammeltes Werk wäre es definitiv leichter, mal kurz reinzuschauen und sich einen Überblick zu verschaffen.

Vielleicht könnte das auch als Absicherung für eventuelle Gebrauchtkäufe dienen ...

Was meint ihr?

Grüße,
Arne

----------


## noox

Meistens gab's einige Diskussionen (Beileidskundgebungen, Tipps, ...) bei Threads zu gestohlenen Bikes.

Ein Sammelthread wäre aber tatsächlich nicht blöd. Man könnte es so machen, dass für ein gestohlenes Bike der (ehemalige) Besitzer einen Thread erstellt. Anschließend verlinke ich im  Sammelthread diesen Thread. 

Wenn in dem Thread jeder selbst postet, dann wird das total unübersichtlich, weil ja dazwischen Diskussionen entstehen.


Nachtrag
Hier der Sammelthread: Gestohlene Mountainbikes

----------

